# [SOLVED] Траблы с мышью в kde..

## Irbis

Люди  добрые, помогите!!

   Дело такое, собрал я себе KDE, рад  до нельзя, но вот одна загвоздка - МЫШЬ.. Если система находится в "покое", то есть не запущено никаких трудоёмких процессов, то всё в порядке, но стоит только запустить какое-нибудь приложение или начать компиляцию и двинуть мышь, то у этого "грызуна" срывает крышу, курсор мечется как ненормальный, и при этом срабатываю все клавиши мышки, при том в беспорядке, то окошки переключит или вообще закроет, то ярлыки переташит, то... гадит как может.. А-а-а-а!! Это ужасно бесит  :Evil or Very Mad:  .. Ещё немного и я эту стерву в гневе вобью в коврик..

   Прилагаю фрагмент xorg.conf (в роде нормально тут всё):

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Sven Multimedia 6006" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

....

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option        "CorePointer"

   Option       "Protocol" "Auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "Buttons"   "5"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection
```

   Животное зовут Genius NetScroll+Traveler, подключена через PS/2..

Куда копать, что смотреть??Last edited by Irbis on Tue Jan 22, 2008 2:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## user11

А может, это просто железо так глючит? Я бы взял USB-мышь. Если заработает, то и забил бы. Кстати, с эпизодической полной неработой PS/2 клавы на одной машине я так и не разобрался, заменил на USB.

Ну, а если не поможет, то для ясности проверил бы ещё, как оно в консоли, в gpm. Хотя что дальше с этой проверкой делать, не знаю  :Sad: 

----------

## mango123

```

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option        "CorePointer"

   Option       "Protocol" "Auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "Buttons"   "5"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection
```

Поставь вместо

Option       "Protocol" "Auto"

Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

вот это:

  Option         "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"

и попробуй

----------

## Irbis

 *user11 wrote:*   

> А может, это просто железо так глючит? 

 

Грызун живой, проверено.. Тоже сначала подумал, что отшиб в буйстве ему чего, но нет, крепкий, зараза ))

Мы не ищем лёгких путей, хочется чтоб работало нормально, ну, э-э-э, истину найти типа того..

mango123, пробовал - не помогло.. И протокол PS/2 и ImPS/2, и Auto.. Погуглил, ничего похожего не встретил; вот не пойму почему такое происходит вообще, то есть с чем связан такой глюк??

P.S. Сегодня посетила ещё одна мысль, может быть не загрузка проца, а обращение к винтам вызыват глюк.. Вот только как проверить это я пока не придумал..

----------

## mango123

```
Option        "CorePointer" 
```

А это строку убрать?

----------

## Irbis

 *mango123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Option        "CorePointer" 
> ```
> ...

 

Не-а, никакого эффекта.. ((

А нет никаких соображений из-за чего это так??

----------

## user11

А может, всё же попробовать USB? Там другие не только сам мышепулятор, но и мать, и низкоуровневый драйвер. А симптоматика как раз как будто мусор идёт с аппаратного уровня.

 *Quote:*   

> Грызун живой, проверено.. Тоже сначала подумал, что отшиб в буйстве ему чего, но нет, крепкий, зараза )) 

 

Не совсем понятно (совсем непонятно), что именно живое. В консоли нормально работает? Или осциллограф показал, что по PS/2 проводу в комп приходит правильный сигнал?

----------

## Irbis

 *user11 wrote:*   

> Не совсем понятно (совсем непонятно), что именно живое. В консоли нормально работает? Или осциллограф показал, что по PS/2 проводу в комп приходит правильный сигнал?

 

Проверял мышу под виндой - глюков нет, даже на другом компе проверил.. Пришлось поставить gpm, чтобы проверить мышь в консоли (хотя там всё равно /dev/input/mice и т.п.) - тоже глючит.. Не первый раз на данном компе ставится Linux, в том числе, и Gentoo (причиной новой установки стала кончина винчестера, он взял и остановился... от старости), так что материнка тоже не должна быть причиной.. Тут где-то не так, видимо, руки вставлены....

Надо, действительно, будет попробовать  USB мышь..

 *Irbis wrote:*   

> ....может быть не загрузка проца, а обращение к винтам вызыват глюк

 

Проверено, винты ни при чём..

Найду USB зверя, проверю, обязательно отпишусь.. А так в сети встречал, что-то похожее  с клавиатурой под Дебиан, долго читал топик, так и не понял, чем дело кончилось..

----------

## Laitr Keiows

А в логах что? /var/log/Xorg.0.log стоит посмотреть.

----------

## Irbis

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> А в логах что? /var/log/Xorg.0.log стоит посмотреть.

 

cat /var/Xorg.0.log

```
X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux wall 2.6.23-gentoo-r3-0 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Jan 5 13:05:41 MSK 2008 i686

Build Date: 05 January 2008

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jan 17 19:44:18 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "SyncMaster 755DFX"

(**) |   |-->Device "TNT2 model 64Pro"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Sven Multimedia 6006"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81e35c0

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

        X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,0305 card 147b,a401 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,8305 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 1106,0686 card 1106,0000 rev 40 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 1106,0571 card 0000,0000 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:4: chip 1106,3057 card 0000,0000 rev 40 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 11f6,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 13f6,0111 card 13f6,0111 rev 10 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,002d card 10de,000b rev 15 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd6000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd4000000 - 0xd5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] rev 21, Mem @ 0xd6000000/24, 0xd4000000/25

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd3ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xd9000000 - 0xd90000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [2] -1  0       0xd4000000 - 0xd5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [4] -1  0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xd9000000 - 0xd90000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [2] -1  0       0xd4000000 - 0xd5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [4] -1  0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xd9000000 - 0xd90000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [6] -1  0       0xd4000000 - 0xd5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  71.86.01  Wed Sep  5 20:40:19 PDT 2007

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.3

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  71.86.01  Wed Sep  5 20:15:23 PDT 2007

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xd9000000 - 0xd90000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [6] -1  0       0xd4000000 - 0xd5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xd9000000 - 0xd90000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [6] -1  0       0xd4000000 - 0xd5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] 0   0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [9] 0   0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [10] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [16] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [17] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "true"

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD4000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xD6000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 02.05.19.03.16

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 4X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 16384 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 250 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 250 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 215 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) NVIDIA(0): SyncMaster 755DFX: Using hsync range of 30.00-60.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): SyncMaster 755DFX: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-160.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 215.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1152x864_85.00" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width requires unsupported line pitch)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width requires unsupported line pitch)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width requires unsupported line pitch)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1152x864" (no mode of this name)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (width too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "360x200":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (378) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.0 Hz (I)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 86.9 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768

(**) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (324, 244) mm

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (80, 79)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xd4000000 - 0xd5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [3] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd9000000 - 0xd90000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xd4000000 - 0xd5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

        [11] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [12] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [18] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [19] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 9

(**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Sven Multimedia 6006: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Sven Multimedia 6006: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Sven Multimedia 6006: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Sven Multimedia 6006: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us,ru(winkeys)"

(**) Sven Multimedia 6006: XkbLayout: "us,ru(winkeys)"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "base,winkeys"

(**) Sven Multimedia 6006: XkbVariant: "base,winkeys"

(**) Option "XkbOptions" "grp:ctrl_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"

(**) Sven Multimedia 6006: XkbOptions: "grp:ctrl_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Sven Multimedia 6006: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sven Multimedia 6006" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

(EE) Error loading keymap /var/lib/xkb/server-0.xkm

(EE) Error loading keymap /var/lib/xkb/server-0.xkm

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

```

P.S. "Не бросайте камни" в новичка, вижу, что траблов миллон, кроме мыши, но она больше всех достаёт..

----------

## Irbis

Найдена проблема!!

Всё дело оказалось в том, что я использую KVM Switch и, видимо, на мышь попросту не хватало питания или наоборот был его избыток, но так или иначе, как только мышь была подключена непосредственно к PS/2 порту, проблема исчезла..

Спасибо всем, кто принимал участие..

----------

## user11

Теперь бы неплохо добавить в тему исходного сообщения пометку [SOLVED] или типа того  :Smile:  Сделать это может только его автор. Ок?

----------

